# Screen printing on a patch



## nseffect (Oct 25, 2005)

Waz up ppl.. I am not sure if this is in the right section but its some how related to embroidery.

Ok the thing is one of my logos is quiet detailed.. and embroidery seems like a reasonable option but not as cheap as i want it to be.. so i came up with the idea to screen print the logo on some kinda of material then sew it on similar to a patch but not as rigid as one. 

My reasoning is.. I can fit a lot more logos in one screen and then all i have to do is cut them out in a box form and sew it on. Now this wont work to replace embroidery but it will work well for some of my designs

I hope u guys are following.. so my question is what is the ideal material to screen print this on... i have been racking my brains for a while but cant figure what to search for..

thanks
O


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Maybe a piece of cotton /jersey knit type t-shirt material?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It depends what they're going to end up being sewn onto (and therefore the look you're going for). If I was doing it I would seriously entertain the notion of using calico for example (it's cheap, a little rough looking, and thin which would be good for a patch). But for some applications calico would be horrible (as well as being cheap it looks cheap, may look overly "natural" for your target audience, too thin, etc.).


----------



## nseffect (Oct 25, 2005)

you know i was thinking something like canvas and for some reason hemp material keeps coming to mind... i just need something durable.. i have seen AE and abercrombie have screen printed sew ons.. thats exactly what i am looking for.. i am actually thinkin of sewing them on linen materials and some pique polos.

thanks guys..


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

All good options. The fact is that printing this kind of thing is very cost effective, so you can pretty much use whatever fabric you want.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If I was doing it I would seriously entertain the notion of using *calico* for example (it's cheap, a little rough looking, and thin which would be good for a patch). But for some applications calico would be horrible (as well as being cheap it looks cheap, may look overly "natural" for your target audience, too thin, etc.).


 
Lewis, could you give me an example of where calico might be used, what are some of the common products made from it? I'm searching for it online right now, but can't find a source that would give me an idea of what type of fabric it is.

Thank you


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Annushka said:


> Lewis, could you give me an example of where calico might be used, what are some of the common products made from it?


Proof of concept/rough drafts in dressmaking, cheap children's rag dolls, etc. It's a thin unbleached cotton plain weave. Despite being cheap it generally has a nice smooth surface and it prints easily, so it's great for test prints.

I'm having trouble thinking of commercial applications people might be familiar with, because it's not really the kind of thing you'd use in a commercial application (patches being a bit different). You use it when you don't want to be spending any money on the fabric, which generally means it's used behind the scenes.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

thank you. I think I am starting to get an idea. I'm thinking linen, except thinner, more fine, really soft...
If it is what i have in mind then you are right, I can't think of anything either that is made out of it, yet I know I've seen it around. I'll check local fabric stores soon.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, it has a lot in common with linen, though it's also quite different. It's kind of soft because it's so thin, but because it's largely unprocessed cotton the fibre isn't particularly soft. That said I don't have any garments made out of it, and feeling it against my skin it does feel quite soft, so who knows.

It's generally readily available at fabric stores, and about half the price of even the cheap fabrics.


----------

